# Brain damage?



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

My kitty went missing Friday night and I found her Saturday morning at around 11 in my neighbor's shop. She was lying in her own urine and not moving at all. I immediately rushed her to the vet and he said she was in shock and obviously dehydrated. My vet gave her fluids among other things and she is doing much better. Considering her condition when I first brought her in, I was actually surprised to see her alive and conscious Sunday morning. He thinks she was hit by a car but she goes no where near the road so I really don't think that's what happened and she doesn't have any visible injuries. I think she may have gotten into something toxic in my neighbor's shop or perhaps she just had a heat stroke. It was extremely hot the night and morning she was missing. She is still with the vet and she is eating and walking around but I still have some concerns. I've been visiting her every day and she keeps walking around in circles in her kennel. Her ears move when she hears her name but she's very disoriented. Her eyes are very dilated and today I put my finger close to her eye and she showed no response. She only blinks when her whiskers are touched. My vet plans on giving her something to reduce possible swelling in her brain but he doesn't want to treat her too soon and risk possible dehydration. I'm more than thankful that my kitty is alive and eating but I am concerned about possible brain damage and blindness. If anyone has any knowledge or experience with this please let me know. My boyfriend said if she's blind he wants to put her down! How can I convince him that this won't be necessary? I love my baby and I will do anything to have her at home and well again. 

Edit: Here's a pic of her about 17 hours after I found her.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and what a sad story! atback 
_I have had a cat who had some neural difficulties, but his problems were from a spinal cancer and most of his 'problems' occured from just behind his ribcage, back so I'm afraid I have *no* experience to share and help you with. _ The eyes dilated do appear to indicate some sort of brain or neural trauma, either blunt force or ingested poison. I would say, IF, she can recover her senses enough to recognize the things she enjoys (_you, her home, in addition to consistently eating food on her own and litterbox use_) she could live a very happy life. If she remained "lost" in her head and required constant care to keep her safe and healthy, I think I would have to consider long/hard about that condition.

We do have a member here who has a cat that was hit by a car and suffered great neural trauma, but she is actually recovering very well because her family really tried hard for/with her. I think they are from New Zealand? but I cannot remember their user-name. Their kitty is white, and I _think_ her name is Princess? I will see if I can locate/link to it. It really was a very inspirational story of how they rehabilitated their cat, and I think it would be good for you to hear of positive stories but I also feel I need to caution you...it is certainly wonderful to be optimistic, but I also think you will need to temper that with a good dose of reality. Your vet will be your best ally in helping you make these decisions.
Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, I realize that the need to make a hard decision could be in my near future. She has just recovered so quickly that I just really believe she's going to be okay! She is eating and like I mentioned before she still knows her name. In the event that she completely recovers except for loss of sight, I would say that she could still live a long and happy life. Now coming home with brain damage AND loss of sight is a different story. Requiring constant care and attention to merely survive is not a reasonable option. But I truly believe if her sight is her only loss here, she is lucky. You just should have seen her when I found her in that shop. No one thought she would make it. I can't help but be optimistic after seeing her come out of that.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I suspect that even your vet would agree that it's way too soon to offer any sort of realistic prognosis for your cat, esp. when there isn't even a diagnosis. Stroke, heat stroke, traumatic injury, poisoning - each of these is likely to offer a different prognosis and require a somewhat different treatment plan. Have you considered taking her to a more specialized cat clinic or university vet school hospital for more comprehensive evaluation and diagnosis?

As far as your boyfriend is concerned, he has absolutely NO say in how you decide to proceed with your own cat. None of this is his decision. It's yours and yours alone. You don't need to convince him of anything. If he doesn't want to be around your cat, whatever her condition, then good riddance. 

I once had a blind cat, and she maneuvered around the house quite well - even loved to chase and retrieve little cellophane balls made from my mother's cigarette packs. They were so strongly scented with tobacco that she had no problem finding them.

But, I think you're quite right to be encouraged by your girl's rapid recovery. Perhaps she will get her sight back - perhaps not - but it does sound like she's tuned into her surroundings. Don't let anyone pressure you into making an irreversible decision until and unless you are certain it is the best possible decision for your cat. Both you and your cat need time to see how her recovery will proceed.

I wish you and your cat the best possible outcome.

Laurie


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Your poor cat! It must have been horrible to find her like that. I hope she makes a full recovery. What is her name?


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

laurief said:


> As far as your boyfriend is concerned, he has absolutely NO say in how you decide to proceed with your own cat. None of this is his decision. It's yours and yours alone. You don't need to convince him of anything. If he doesn't want to be around your cat, whatever her condition, then good riddance.
> Laurie


My apologies for being unclear. My boyfriend adopted the cat along with her sister just before I met him about two years ago. He had to bottle feed her and everything so his attachment to her is just as great as mine. She is _our _baby now that we have been living together for two years. He's just not being very optimistic and his concern is her suffering. He won't even go to visit her because he hates seeing her in this condition. He does have say in the matter but it is too soon to be thinking of such things and I WILL NOT approve of such a decision if it doesn't seem fit. If she has a chance, she deserves it.


Oh, and her name is Menow. When she was a baby, she would cry for her milk and it sounded like MEE NOWW MEE NOWW!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you for that clarification. You were sounding like one of those unfortunate women who allows the man in her life to dictate how her pets and even her children are treated, and that makes me CRAZY. Now I have a clearer understanding of the situation.

It is not uncommon for men, in particular, to assume that animals respond the same way to physical injuries and limitations as we humans do, but that simply isn't the case. Animals are far more stoical and far more adaptable. There are, of course, exceptions, but most animals adjust readily to changes in their physical bodies. If it does turn out that Menow has some sort of permanent disability, she'll learn how to adapt to it ... assuming she's not in chronic, unmanageable pain.

The best thing you can do for your boyfriend and for Menow is to gently convince him to visit her in the hospital. Once he sees her progress, he'll be able to think more rationally and put the situation into proper perspective. Right now all he can imagine is the worst case scenario. He needs to see what's really going on with his girl so that he can look past the worst case scenario and forward to her recovery.

I wish you all the best,

Laurie


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

So you assumed my boyfriend is a typically male. :lol: But no, he most definitely is not. He is a softy and he loves his babies. When he mentioned putting her down we instantly began to argue, so I haven't had a chance to explain to him that she can adjust to blindness very well. He thinks it would be mean to keep her alive. My cats are my children. If she were his human daughter, would he put her down just because of blindness? I think not! But I'll leave that alone until we know for sure. I'm just taking it day by day. It's not time for decision making, it's time for hope and prayer. Hopefully she just has some brain swelling that will be easily remedied, but right now that's our best case scenario. 

As for him going to visit her, I don't think he'll see the progress she's made. Compared to her normal appearance, she doesn't look good. But compared to her previous near-death condition, she looks great! My poor boy just doesn't know how to take his baby being hurt and he won't see the good in it. He doesn't understand how important it is that for one, she's still alive! and for two, she's eating and responding to her name.

He just doesn't want to get his hopes up, I guess, but I'd rather get my hopes too high than to give up hope all together! She's a strong, young, and healthy kitty. The odds are on her side.

He just came and talked to me while I was posting this. He said he's worried about his Little Now and I told him not to give up hope because she's going to be okay and Doc's going to take care of her. He shed a little tear and tried to play it off. He agreed to visit her tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Found it! viewtopic.php?f=3&t=56885 
It wasn't "Princess", her name is Snow White...


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh that's such a wonderful story of recovery! I hope that my baby has a good outcome like that. I haven't visited her today yet but I'll let you guys know if she shows more progress or if the vet has any news.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

We'll keep fingers and whiskers crossed over here... :wink:


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

I just got back from visiting my baby and she still looks the same. Dilated eyes and walking in circles, but besides that her behavior is normal. She was trying really hard to get out of her kennel and come with me, and she was very comfortable in my arms, but once she realized she wasn't coming home with me it all went down hill. I put her down in her kennel and she latched on to my hand and WOULD NOT let go. She bit hard into my hand and dug her claws into me. I really didn't get hurt until I started trying to get away from her. I grabbed the back of her neck and tried to pull away and she just bit and scratched harder. I know she's just scared and she wanted to come home with me. It wasn't a violent or wild attack, she just didn't want to let me go. My heart is broken. 

Oh, and she has lost her sight. Doc said it could come back. He has her on anti-inflammatory meds.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, poor Menow...my heart would have broken, too. Can you ask the vet if she could recover at home, where she'd be more comfortable? Can you give her a safe area to recover in, at home?
atback


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

Well now he has to quarantine her for nine days since she bit me.  Plus I would have to bring her in every day for treatment and that would be stressful for her. This is just a sad situation and now I'm afraid to visit her because she just gets upset when I leave. I wish she knew that I want her to come home just as much as she wants to.


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd like to add that the vet I go to is a very low income office. It's very small and my baby is in a kennel with lots of barking dogs around her and she is not happy there. My vet is also very old and I'm considering that Menow might be in better hands elsewhere. He cares for the animals and does everything he can, but I worry that his knowledge of the field isn't as up to date as a more modern vet clinic. I don't know what's the right choice here. I want her to have the best chance possible. There are lots of vet clinics in my area. How do I know which one is the best? How do I know if I should even move her? Maybe she's better off with a vet that's seen her from the day I brought her in. I don't know!

I'll give her a few days and if my vet can't seem to produce results then I will search my other options. Is that reasonable? I am so lost in this.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I would still go and visit her, and try to get your boyfriend to visit as well, because you don't want her to think that she's been abandoned. Fergie was miserable when she was in the hospital and cried when we would leave, but she purred like crazy while we were there and did her best to perk up for us.

Can you bring her something from home that smells like you and/or your boyfriend, like an unwashed shirt? That way she'll have something that smells familiar to comfort her, and maybe it will make her less upset when you leave. You could switch out shirts each day so she'll always have one that smells as strongly of home as possible. When we brought Fergie one of hubby's dirty shirts she immediately buried her head in it and only moved from it to eat and use the litter box.

Menow is beautiful and my girls and I will be keeping fingers and paws crossed for her continued speedy recovery!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I just don't know what to say. atback 
I think...
I think I would probably bring her home and take her back/forth for her treatment. What *is* her treatment, and is it something that can be done at home by you? My reason for asking about this is...she is *already* stressed out with the vet-clinic-environment and I think I would rather have her stressed for a short time while riding to the vet each day than stressed all 24hrs *at* the vet. 
Also, why is she quarantined for 10dys? Didn't she have a rabies shot? _If not, nevermind..._


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If you have access to a university vet school clinic or to a clinic with a veterinary neurologist or to a specialty feline clinic, that's where I'd recommend taking her ... tomorrow! The longer you wait to get her the specialized care she probably needs, the less chance of a full or reasonable recovery. Don't leave her in such a stressful clinic environment with a well-meaning but limited vet when you have access to better clinics with specialists and modern diagnostic equipment. This isn't a routine illness that any old vet can handle. Your girl is in real trouble and needs the best veterinary care she can get. Don't wait a few days to make this decision. 

Laurie


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

I have no choice but to leave her there for nine days. She is in quarantine for biting me. Yes she has had her shots but the law down here is that when an animal bites someone, the animal is picked up by animal control and quarantined for nine days. She got picked up once because she bit a girl's hand and the girl had to go to the hospital. Once the hospital finds out what animal did it, animal control steps in. I had to show proof of vaccination just so they wouldn't vaccinate her again but they still have to keep her for nine days. They also spay/neuter all animals they pick up and microchip them. She was already spayed so I only had to pay for the microchip and some stupid fines. My vet isn't going to call animal control, he's simply going to quarantine her himself. He's required to do so by law. I'll see if there's some way around it. I'm going to give the university vet school a call.

Thank you WhiteKitties for the shirt idea. I'll bring her something from home today.

Heidi, right now he is treating her with an anti-inflammatory for possible brain swelling, but I don't know how it's administered. I will find out if she can come home for treatment.

You guys are really great for helping me with this. I feel a little less lost with cat lovers on my side. I'll be sure to keep updating.

Edit: I'd like to add that when my cat bit that girl, it was the girl's fault. My baby wouldn't do something like that for no good reason.


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

I just called the university vet clinic. She said my vet has to call them. So I'll go see my vet today and give him the phone number. Hopefully I can have her transferred asap. I want to be a good mommy and do the right thing!


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

I went visit my baby today. She looks really good except for the blindness and the circling. She's been cleaning herself which is new. Before she was just staying filthy. I think she's adjusting to her environment which brings a little ease to the situation. My boyfriend came with me and she was very happy about that. She still tried to come with us but we were careful not to excite or frighten her. She will be out of quarantine next Tuesday and I have an appointment at the university small animal clinic at 10am that day. It kills me to have to wait that long because I worry that every day lessens her chances of being able to see again, but I'm no vet so I really don't know! It's also a huge bummer that I can't take her home because of the quarantine so I will just continue to visit her until next Tuesday. I don't know what will happen after that because it'll be too far of a drive to visit her at the university every day, but she's been a trooper so far so I have faith that she'll be okay.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Any new updates on Menow? I've been thinking of her and hoping for the best....


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Here, too. *_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes_*


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

She's still walking in circles and still blind. Besides that, she's eating fine and acting normal except that she's very depressed. I can just tell she hates it there and she's so sad locked up in that kennel. She loves it when we visit and it rips me apart when we have to leave her. She just looks so upset like she thinks we've abandoned her.  The good news is that she comes home tomorrow morning! He said she can go Monday so I will be there as soon as they open! I will confine her to our bedroom (she thinks it's her room too) so she'll be comfortable and safe. Then I have to bring her to the university clinic at 10am Tuesday morning. I don't know if they'll want to to keep her or not. I don't even know if there's anything they can do but I'm hoping! Even if she's permanently blind, I'm very thankful that she's alive and well and I keep trying to tell my boyfriend that. He's very upset about the whole situation, and so am I, but the thing to remember here is that is could have been much, much worse! But I still can't wait to have her home for good! 

Keep those healing wishes coming, we're going to need them!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Healing wishes still being sent to Menow ...

I don't understand why she had to remain in quarantine at your local vet's. I highly doubt if there is any regulation that states that the cat has to be quarantined in the same location where the bite occurred. As long as she was in a veterinary facility, like the university, I'm sure it would have satisfied any regulation regarding quarantine.

I'm glad that she's coming home tomorrow where she can feel safe and protected in familiar surroundings, and I'm glad that she'll be evaluated by the university hospital. Hopefully they can offer some course of treatment that can help her in some way.

I hope for the best possible outcome for you and Menow.

Laurie


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

I honestly don't know the details on the quarantine law. I just know that one time Menow bit and scratched a girl's hand and she had to go to the hospital. The hospital asked her what animal bit her and then they called animal control. Animal control came and picked up Menow, at which point I had to show vaccination records, then they quarantined her for nine days at the animal control center.

But that's all in the past now and I have BIG BIG news! I brought her home this Morning and something amazing is happening. When I had been visiting Menow at the vet, I noticed her pupils were contracting a little more each day. It's happening very slowly but there is a difference. Once I got her home, my boyfriend and I were testing her sight and watching her closely and we've concluded that she CAN see. She can barely see at all, and would still be considered blind, but there is hope that her eyes are healing. Maybe the university vet will be able to tell me more and provide treatment to help with the healing process. She is still very afraid so she wasn't moving around the room much but she wasn't running into anything. She even jumped down from the bed. She had to do it very cautiously and her landing was a little wobbly but at least I know that if her sight doesn't improve, she will adjust just fine. But I never doubted that.

The healing wishes are working!!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

That's great news, a wonderful start.
Prayers continue.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

That's wonderful news! I bet her improvement will speed up radically now that she's home!


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

So I brought Menow to the university vet this morning and got lots of insight on her condition. The nurse said her chest felt funny and I had thought she looked funny in her rib area too but they did x-rays and found no abnormalities. I guess maybe she's just lost some weight so her ribs appear to protrude. They also examined her retina which appears normal. They did, however, see some acute cataracts which won't affect her vision but is evidence that she could have been electrocuted. How awful! I never even considered electrocution as a possible cause of her going into shock! It was raining a little that night and we have been getting some bad lightning. But anyway, since her retina looks good that means her blindness is neurological. All we can do is watch and make sure she doesn't show signs of severe brain damage like walking in circles and tilting her head. I did mention that she was walking in circles in her kennel at my local vet's but she stopped doing that once I got her home. She paces around the room sometimes as if she's looking for something but she never runs into anything. They told me that her sight can possibly come back but they couldn't tell me whether it would or not for sure or how long it would take. It could take months but they also said the fact that she's shown improvement already is a good sign. Oh, and her pupils are responsive to light and since they weren't before that's also a good sign. So she's fine to continue her life normally the way she is as long as things don't get worse, and I doubt they will. 

Overall, I had a very good experience at the university vet. I felt very comfortable there and so did Menow. They were extremely nice and informative. Thank you, laurief, for suggesting it.

OH! And they called my local vet just to get the specs on her condition and here's what they told me. Menow had some rectal bleeding when I brought her in and he treated her and the bleeding stopped. He never told me that! He's a very good man and a decent vet but he's almost 70 years old and his memory fails him. I don't think I'll be bringing my animals to him anymore except maybe for routine visits.

But what's done is done and the future looks bright for my little Menow! Thank all of you for being by my side in this! I'll be sure to update you guys if anything happens.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Electrocution! That possibility never occurred to me, either. Poor little Menow. I am so glad you were able to get some answers and reassurance from the university. It does, indeed, sound like Menow is on the mend, even if the mending may take some time. I know you'll keep her safe and sound and happy ... and that's all a cat really wants.

Give her a snuggle from me.

Laurie


----------



## macncheese (Jun 30, 2009)

So everything seems fine so far except for a few seemingly minor things. One of which is that Menow has no interest in her litter box. I thought that maybe it was because I didn't have *her* litter box in the room. I switched them out but she still shows no interest. She finds it just fine, and will even stand in it and sniff, but won't use it. She's been peeing on towels on the bathroom floor and I haven't figured out where she's been hiding her poop! 

And she's been eating funny. The vet had been feeding her wet food so I continued to feed her wet when we brought her home until I ran out. When I gave her the dry food it was as if she didn't know what it was. It was strange because she's always eaten dry food and always loved it. She tries to lick at it like it's wet food which results in her pushing it out of the bowl. This is very unlike her. It is possible that she has some sort of amnesia?

Also she doesn't seem to hate water as much as she used to. Our shower leaks and one day my boyfriend left the door open. She sat by the shower to listen to the water dripping and just let it splash at her. She had water all over her head and didn't seem to mind at all. It's so strange!

Other than that, her behavior is normal.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

The wet food is going to have a stronger scent than the dry, so maybe the smell is throwing her off since she can't see that it's right in front of her nose. I'd run out when you have a chance and get some more wet food, or ask someone to get it for you if you don't want to leave her at all. Not sure what to tell ya on the litter box thing, but what about taking a towel with pee on it and putting it in the litter box so she smells it in there and associates the box with going to the bathroom? Same with with her poop if you can find it.

My girls don't mind wet heads when it comes to the shower. Sometimes we have to catch them and towel off legs and belly so we don't end up with breaded kitty legs if they visit the litter box before they dry out! 

Still sounds like overall good progress, and I'm delighted to hear it!


----------



## QuinnCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Good to hear that Menow is on the mend!  Sending jingles for her continued recovery.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a great recovery. Just give it time. She may be a little different but she's still Menow


----------

